# What Sci/Fi kit would ya like to see in Styrene?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im not even going to start a poll as believe the list would be way to long for this one.But we all know Moebius and others view the threads here for ideas.So what kit from a Sci-fi movie would you like to see in Styrene while were still all around:jest:?
Mine
Gort from the Day the Earth Stood Still
The Time Machine and Morlock
Invasion of the Saucermen gotta love the little Guys.
I married a Monster from outerspace:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Man From Planet X


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I am sure a movie from the fifties covers this....

More Gigantics! A GIANT grasshopper destroying a town, A Bee, a moth...you could go on and on.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

A really well done LIS robot. And maybe the Nautilus.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

If I had to pick I would like the Metaluna Mutant, which has been done in resin, and the Fly, which Monarch might have plans for if they ever get their Chinese partners to do the job for them. I would like the Saucermen as well and there are probably others but these are some that I think of right off the bat.

And Otto, I believe that Pegasus is planning on a release of the Disney Nautilus in the not too distant future.

Bob K.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Invasion of the Saucer Men 
This Island Earth - Ship & Mutant
The Thing - James Arness version
The Angry Red Planet - Ship, Bat-Rat Spider, Martian 

These are just a few from my wish list I would like to see done in styrene someday. Aurora style of course. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The official JP wish list:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/wishlist/wishlist.htm

If I was going to request any sci fi subjects over any others, at the moment my desire would be for some Babylon 5 kits:

Whitestar at least a foot long
Minbari Sharlin cruiser at least a foot tall
_Accurate _1/12000 B5 station w/rotating section
1/48 Star Fury
1/48 Thunderbolt


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

a better Robby

In addition to John's wishlist, I'd add some alien and Earth ships.

an Oberth and Constellation class from Star Trek. Call me kooky but I'd rather have the Akira than the 1/350 TOS Enterprise.

the creature from Destination Inner Space.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> If I had to pick I would like the Metaluna Mutant, which has been done in resin, and the Fly, which Monarch might have plans for if they ever get their Chinese partners to do the job for them. I would like the Saucermen as well and there are probably others but these are some that I think of right off the bat.
> 
> And Otto, I believe that Pegasus is planning on a release of the Disney Nautilus in the not too distant future.
> 
> Bob K.


The Fly or the Mutant must have in Styrene!:thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

1.) A good repop of the Buck Rogers kits.
2.) 1/350 Reliant (turn my living room into the Mutara sector)


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

John P said:


> If I was going to request any sci fi subjects over any others, at the moment my desire would be for some Babylon 5 kits:
> 
> Whitestar at least a foot long
> Minbari Sharlin cruiser at least a foot tall
> ...


All of the above, plus:
1/24 scale Proteus
1/72 scale Nostromo
1/48 scale Liberator (Blake's 7)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> And Otto, I believe that Pegasus is planning on a release of the Disney Nautilus in the not too distant future.
> 
> Bob K.


It is _a_ Nautilus, but not the classic Disney version. Similar in style though. 
I would love to see a good sized Disney Nautilus in styrene. I have a resin edition of the cancelled Airfix kit but it is a bit small. 14"-18" would do it justice.

A Fantastic Voyage Proteus and a PotA Icarus would complete my most wanted in styrene list.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

UFO Interceptor
UFO Shado Mobile
UFO Ed Straker's car
UFO ...well the UFO
1/350 Klingon D-7 
1/350 Reliant
Large scale Spindrift
Silent Running Valley Forge
Large scale Robot B-9
Large scale Robby

this list could go on and on....


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

George Pal Time machine.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> George Pal Time machine.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

1:350 original series Enterprise
large Disney Nautilus
Discovery from 2001
Event Horizon
and my #1: Valley Forge from Silent Running


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Fire. Ball. XL5.

between 12 and 15 inches long with opening Interceptor missile ports and removable Fireball Jr., and retractable landing legs.

Oooh! and Jetmobiles!

Larry


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Im not even going to start a poll as believe the list would be way to long for this one.But we all know Moebius and others view the threads here for ideas.So what kit from a Sci-fi movie would you like to see in Styrene while were still all around:jest:?
> Mine
> Gort from the Day the Earth Stood Still
> The Time Machine and Morlock
> ...


Gotta agree with ya wolfman, there's only one i would change, i would swap the thing from another world for gort :wave:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

James Arness as The Thing
Metaluna Mutant
David Hedison as The Fly


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

rowdylex said:


> All of the above, plus:
> 1/24 scale Proteus
> 1/72 scale Nostromo
> 1/48 scale Liberator (Blake's 7)


You do realize that a _Proteus_ in 1/24 scale would be around 22 inches long? A good display size if you have the shelf space, but imagine the tooling costs! I'd be happy with an injection-molded _Proteus_ the size of the Lunar Models garage kit (1/32 scale, about 16" long).

And, of course, the Disney _Nautilus_. That's a given! It would also be nice to have a styrene C-57D in a more manageable size than the Polar Lights effort, say 1/120 scale. That would still be big enough for an interior, but small enough for the upper and lower disc halves to be molded as single pieces instead of those PITA pie wedges.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Mole people or It the terror beyond space!!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Fly (Al Hedison version...hopefully this is still on Monarch's to-do list)
The Thing From Another World (James Arness...the Billiken version and Tony McVey's version are great, but a styrene version is needed too!)
It! The Terror From Beyond Space!
Metaluna Mutant


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

scotpens said:


> You do realize that a _Proteus_ in 1/24 scale would be around 22 inches long? A good display size if you have the shelf space, but imagine the tooling costs! I'd be happy with an injection-molded _Proteus_ the size of the Lunar Models garage kit (1/32 scale, about 16" long).


Yes I do, but I am a sucker for big models. I like to have lots of detail to work with and an interior that can be lighted to bring out that detail without having to use a magnifying glass to see it. And if I can come up with a mod to have moving parts as well, I would need space to do that.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

otto said:


> A really well done LIS robot. And maybe the Nautilus.


I think a large scale LIS Robot is in order.I`m surprised Moebius isn`t all over that idea.This would make Sci-Fi modelers touch themselves. lol :tongue:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*lol...you guys and your "Large" scales...you all most own mansions or something!*:freak:...*I have no use for them myself as I dont choose to live with built up kits throughout every room of my home..but then again, that is my preference. there isn't 1 built up or unbuilt kit in my living room, dining room, or even garage...Personally I have only one room where I display my kits, and thats what that room is for...so far, between polar lights, Moebius, and the boys from atlantis...I pretty much have all the kits on my want list except for a very few...and they would be:

Fantastic voyage proteus( in a reasonable sized scale)

Uncle martins spaceship from my favorite martian

and a smaller C57-D from forbidden planet.


Z

*


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Zathros - they are doing MY FAVORITE MARTIAN ship...info likely somewhere on this forum.

#1 Firefly Serenity

#2 Blade Runner (Spinner, Deckard's Car, Air Blimp)

#3 Valley Forge Silent Running AND any of the Robot Drones

#4 Figure Models of TV series Batman & Robin and villains AND A BATCAVE DIORAMA

#5 Discovery from 2001 

#6 Pee Wee's Playhouse Diorama

#7 Freddy Flute


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Comparable Aurora Scales....*

Disney Nautilus
Proteus
The Thing
The Fly
It, the Terror From Beyond Space
I Married a Monster From Outer Space
Terminator T-800 and the Exo-skeleton
The Law Giver statue from Planet of the Apes
Icarus diorama from Planet of the Apes, either Taylor's ship sinking, or Brent's crash in the desert.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

The Gorn from Star Trek TOS...would make a great Aurora-style kit!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Got to agree with LG- Fireball XL5. 

How about a Stingray in 1/128? It'd look good beside the Seaview.

While we're at it, let's go for a 1/128 Skydiver

1/35 Spectrum SPV from the original Captain Scarlet, and a Rhino from New Captain Scarlet.

1/72 constant scale small craft from Trek-shuttlepod through the Delta Flyer.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another month, another wishlist.

Here's what I'd like to build:

Fantastic Voyage Proteus 1/72 scale
Disney Nautilus 1/128 scale (to match up with the Moebius Seaview).
Firefly
POTA "Icarus"
Detailed Space 1999 Eagle with optional payloads 1/72 scale


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

gaz91 said:


> Gotta agree with ya wolfman, there's only one i would change, i would swap the thing from another world for gort :wave:


Oh ya Gort optional heads so one can light up his visor:thumbsup:


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes a Proteus with Raquel Welch!
Disney's Nautilus
The Gorn with Kirk
Space 1999 Eagle
Avatar Movie kits


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *Uncle martins spaceship from my favorite martian*





drmcoy said:


> Zathros - they are doing MY FAVORITE MARTIAN ship...info likely somewhere on this forum.


Yep. As mentioned on Steve "CultTVMan" Iverson's iHobbyExpo 2010 blog, Pegasus Hobbies is producing the spaceship from _My Favorite Martian_, complete with Uncle Martin figure. No word on scale or material; I'd guess around 1/25 and probably ABS.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's one that one or two people might buy.

A two foot TOS Galactica, no bloody NSG, Razor, etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

would also love to see Pirates Movie BLACK PEARL and Davy Jones ship the FLYING DUTCHMAN as it appeared in the Johnny Depp movies.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Ugh....The ship and spacecraft modelers far outweigh the figure ones. It's funny but you don't see figure modelers asking for 1-35, 1-45, 1-65 inch figures but the spaceship guys....They want EVERY single available size of the exact same spacecraft as the ones they ALREADY have on their shelves...

I don't get it. Probably never will. I have done one spaceship and that is the Enterprise from the TV show. I can't tell you what size etc. It came from PL and looks nice. Do I want to put together a slightly larger one and then another that is one inch larger than that one? No. I did mine.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> but the spaceship guys....They want EVERY single available size of the exact same spacecraft as the ones they ALREADY have on their shelves...
> 
> I don't get it. Probably never will. I have done one spaceship and that is the Enterprise from the TV show. I can't tell you what size etc. It came from PL and looks nice. Do I want to put together a slightly larger one and then another that is one inch larger than that one? No. I did mine.


 I think I see your basic point, but not every "spaceship guy" feels that way. If some people enjoy the challenges of building the same subject in different scales, that's fine. I don't really want to do that (too often), but if someone does, and there's a market for it, why should we begrudge them that?

Just a thought (or two)...


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

A large scale Irwin Allen's Time Tunnel with the 2 travelers and the people at the controls.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> Ugh....The ship and spacecraft modelers far outweigh the figure ones. It's funny but you don't see figure modelers asking for 1-35, 1-45, 1-65 inch figures but the spaceship guys....They want EVERY single available size of the exact same spacecraft as the ones they ALREADY have on their shelves...
> 
> I don't get it. Probably never will. I have done one spaceship and that is the Enterprise from the TV show. I can't tell you what size etc. It came from PL and looks nice. Do I want to put together a slightly larger one and then another that is one inch larger than that one? No. I did mine.


And we can't understand why you can't understand that.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

*I second that!*



tr7nut said:


> Disney Nautilus
> Proteus
> The Thing
> The Fly
> ...


Nice selection! I'm all for them!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Another month, another wishlist.
> 
> Here's what I'd like to build:
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above, especially the Eagle. That has to be one of my favorite spaceships for kitbashing. I would love to have an affordable and accurate styrene version of this spaceship. Product Enterprise Eagles were good but they really missed the boat with their Eagle offerings. They should have offered the cargo/passenger modules as separate units instead of having to buy a complete Eagle to have every variation. The Eagle itself with the cargo/passenger pod should have been sold separately as well.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to see the two robots from he movie "gog", and the robot from the old movie "The Phantom Creeps" the martians from "20 Million Years To Earth"
the creatures from "The Outter Limits"the tunnel boring machine from the movie "The Incredible Petrified World" the robot from the movie "Tobor The Great" the construction machines and bombers from the 1930 H.G. Wells
movie "Things To Come" I don't think any of these have been offered in 
styrene. Karl


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Was the Star Trek Gorn ever made? I would love that in a diorama with or with out James T. Maybe holding his pathetic little coal "shiv".


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Space Ghosts' Phantom Cruiser
The various incarnation of the creature from all of the Tremors flicks


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*I'd like to see this monster in Styrene?*




























I enjoyed building this kit about seven 
years ago for one of my customers.

Very nice subject. 
Cheers.
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I never saw that movie, It The Terror From Beyond Space, but that model you built looks fantastic. I assume it was a resin garage kit model? That is one I would love to get my hands on. And I would most definitely buy a styrene model of it. If you read this let me know about that kit GHB.

Bob K.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

rkoenn said:


> I never saw that movie, It The Terror From Beyond Space, but that model you built looks fantastic. I assume it was a resin garage kit model? That is one I would love to get my hands on. And I would most definitely buy a styrene model of it. If you read this let me know about that kit GHB.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob,

I don't know where the customer got this kit from.
When I got it, the kit had a damaged head. The teeth were missing,
and the tongue was not part of the kit. 

I had to do a lot of restoration to get it to look good again. 
I added the base and control box with knobs and indicator lights.
I watched the movie about 4 times and did some screen captures
to help me get the rails, control box, and "IT" correct.

I think you can find this kit on the internet. just do a search.
I wished I could help you further, but I don't have any other info.

Cheers.
G.H. Boyd :thumbsup::wave:


----------

